
NYC Planners Propose Subway Line Just for the Boroughs - jseliger
https://nextcity.org/daily/entry/nyc-borough-subway-toronto-expansion-jakarta-light-rail
======
brooklyndavs
"Hey, I know I'm just in Queens and Brooklyn but can I get some love too?" \-
G Train

